# Do you have or want a bunker?



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you have or want or plan to get a bunker?

Where a bunker is defined as some sort of below ground structure designed for stores or to ride out some event.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It would be nice, but I doubt it will happen anytime soon unless something really drives me to it.



Ya never know.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd love to have a substantial cellar for storage and storms of the tornado variety


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nope no bunkers here. The new house we are building will have a root cellar, but no bunker. Bunkers are for those "crazy" people that expect the end of the world. Our root cellar is going to just be a nice little concrete structure underground (too keep things cool of course). And we will fill the root cellar with jams, preserves and light happy thoughts. Nope, no bunker for me...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Not practical imo. But what kid over one year old wouldn't _love _one?!?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Not practical imo. But what kid over one year old wouldn't _love _one?!?


Word.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I want one just to get the hell away from my family once in a while, have some peace and quiet. The ultimate man cave. Guns, beer and a big screen. :grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't want to restrict my freedom of movement.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Park my bikes in it until it is needed for other uses.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Aside from a root cellar, I'd say it's unlikely for me. I'm way to claustrophobic and concerned about getting stuck inside one.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I want one just to get the hell away from my family once in a while, have some peace and quiet. The ultimate man cave. Guns, books, a bed and a big screen. :grin:


Fixed it for me. It would be nice and quiet!


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

*Classic Bunker not practical*

There was a terrible series called Apocolyse 101, where a firm out of Colorado helped others prep. Frankly the show bored me. But there was one eye opening episode where a mother and kids wanted a fallout shelter. The firm wanted to demonstrate to her that they were not practical and they put the whole family in a converted cargo container. There they sat, nothing to do but stare at the walls for 4 hours. To me it underscored that a typically bunker like you see on Doomsday Bunker, is just not going to work. Imagine being in such a space for weeks or months. If you have a bunker, one that is meant to protect you for an extended period of time, then its got to be liveable...like a home away from home under ground. With all the amenities and entertainment to make such an ordeal liveable. And that is going to be expensive.....unless you build your home from scratch with that in mind.
For example, think of a two story home, but with the lower floor below ground. Not a basement, but actual living space that you use as you would with any two story home. But when SHTF occurred, you could retreat comfortable to the lower living space and isolate the upper space. You would need at least 3 feet of dirt separating the spaces to provide a radiation barrier.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Wouldn't be much worse than being at sea on a tin can, or a submarine. My idea of a bunker is just to 'weather' a temporary crisis. 99% of the time it wouldn't be more than a day. I don't know if I would want to survive a nuclear attack that is close enough to send me down for a week. When you come back up you'll have to deal with hell on earth.


----------



## NWPilgrim (Sep 25, 2013)

Agree with Split. The ideal for me would be as an additional below ground, secure space from the main living floors of a house. Temporary hideout or shelter and a super-sized safe for valuables. It would have to have a hidden escape tunnel. I would not want to stay in it more than a few days. The idea would be not to try to wait out a siege but delay any attackers long enough I could sneak out the tunnel and escape or counter-attack n


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I'd love to have a substantial cellar for storage and storms of the tornado variety


This is how I feel about it, I'll call it a cellar, and would be a great place to go in the event of an tornado. Mainly a great place to store food I already have a spot dug into the hillside and a concrete pad poured, Now all I need to do is get off my lazy butt and get it finished. When I think of bunker, I think of being trapped in a hole with the bad guys outside. Sounds alot like putting myself in my own tomb to me. I believe in never saying never, but I would prefer a little more wiggle room if push comes to shove.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While we plan and prepare It may never come to a point we need to lock down and live under ground. We are prepared for what could happen not what will happen.
That in mind it makes sense that major projects we do have a current use and a use if S does not go that far. A reasonable bunker can be built for a lot less than some of these you see on the news. It can server as useable space and a safe place in case of storms. Think out side the box.
Right now we have one that is for the bikes nothing goes in there but the bikes It is my hide away , but in short order it can be converted.
Makes it a bit easier to swallow the the cost and the work it you get dual uses from it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

For a natural disaster like a tornado or other such event and you live in an area that this occurs, I think you would be crazy not to have one. Especially if you live in a trailer, which it seems like a trailer park always, gets hit when there is a tornado. As for use during economic collapse or total social break down, I can see a very valid point in having one but when in history has it worked out well for a person? Saddam, Hitler, ect? I don’t like the idea of not being able to see my enemies approach, fight back, and be mobile. If you fall back into a bunker in a WSHTF situation, whom are you going to call to help? Panic rooms work, and I have one for the family because they can retreat to it and call the closest authorities and me from the safety of a barricaded room. In a bad situation, no one is coming and the bad people can dump something heavy on the door and leave you there.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd love to have a bunker, but until I'm out of the military, and have a place of my own, with a good, decent paying job, it's not going to happen. So, probably not for a very, very long time.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> Multiple hidden entrances, hidden security cameras.


Oh you mean like a house?


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> I believe it was Patton who said that "fixed fortifications are testimony to man's stupidity." History is very clear - sieges rarely end well for the persons who are on the inside.


That depends on who is on the inside and who is on the outside.... If its the military at the end of my driveway with a tank i'm screwed.. If its 20 people trying to take food out of my families mouth they are screwed...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Tundra Dweller said:


> That depends on who is on the inside and who is on the outside.... If its the military at the end of my driveway with a tank i'm screwed.. If its 20 people trying to take food out of my families mouth they are screwed...


I don't know, I guess if you are speaking of Mega-dollars professional built bunkers then.....maybe. but for anything someone with a somewhat modest budget I just don't see it, Question, where are you going to get air into your bunker? Seems to me if air can get in, (and will have to to survive) then so can smoke. give you any ideas for the bad guys? does me. Whats to keep them from blocking the entrance so you'll never be able to escape? Again if you are speaking of a massive bunker with hidden filtered air inlets and escape tunnels, then that's a different story, but those kind of bunkers are way out of my league money-wise


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dont really need or want one. it came with our house,its called a Michigan basement.4 very small windows (gun ports) and two entrances ( house and walkout)pretty decent size for our preps warm in winter,cool in summer.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

See, I always thought that a underground space for storage and to ride out short term trouble was called a basement. Now I discover it's actually a bunker!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I prefer the term a fortified basemnt / mancave / walkin gunvault, I would like to build my house with a basemnt thats my mancave and also have a walkin gunvault if the water table allows for it. I want a space I can Use daily but if the need arises say a tornado it will provide safety too.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> If it's 20 people with AR15s, AKs, shotguns, pistols, and perhaps even cast-off military grenades or other pieces of military hardware, are you so certain about that?


I can tell ya there are a lot easier places and closer to town places to rub if they are traveling with that.. and for someone to have that up here There is no longer law in any form..

yes.. I'm still sure.. Even though all my guns fell off the ferry from Vancouver island lol... Nothing here to see.. I cant put a round through my wall with my 300 weatherby mag.. slug from shot gun wont enter either.. Built from the ground up.. with test walls built before building this place.

fixed fortifications are testimony to man's stupidity. <<< That does not specify underground. I am not underground, Nor do i want to be underground. I want to see everything that's coming..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We have several root cellars here that we use for canned goods,veggies and other stuff we want to keep cool. I'm not really one for a bunker to go into to hide for any length of time. I prefer to have the mobility to move if needed. It would be cool to have one for storms or a very short term situation. We have actually toyed with the idea of putting one in for short term emergencies. I have thought about building an additional small cabin to have as a man cave and even thought a bunker might fit infor that purpose.. I'm sure I will decide by this next spring. I have too much to do before winter now so won't have time this year before the ground freezes. 

Our cabin is about done, we are about to start our outside shower/bath house. It will be just behind and to the left of the cabin about 10 feet away from the back door. It will be heated as will the hot water by a wood stove.. It is going to be set up so it can be used as a sauna also.. The walls and shower are going to be river rock that we have been gathering. I am going to set it up to look like a rock wall cave inside..


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nachtjager said:


> I believe it was Patton who said that "fixed fortifications are testimony to man's stupidity." History is very clear - sieges rarely end well for the persons who are on the inside.


That's hardly true. Sieges/fixed fortifications don't work well against industrialized warfare, but in a survival situation? Hell, that's exactly what Medieval castles were designed and built for! When you think about the weapons designed to defeat fixed fortifications, you'll realize that few will be found outside of an organized military force.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

To say bunker is kind of open ended to me, because what I want and am working on getting is really a slash bunker/dome underground home, built on my land to design. Part underground and part above. In my outlook and design on it, the main thing anyone would see at the higher level is the upper roof deck area that will also serve as firing point and fighting positions. Call me a militant hobbit I guess, but dirt is one of the best bullet stoppers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep, a bunker doesn't just mean to protect against attackers to me either. Having been through I don't know how many hurricanes and seeing I don't know how many homes ripped to shreds. Repairing them post shtf is not going to be as easy as calling your insurance company and waiting for the contractors to stop drinking long enough to get it fixed.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Omitted was, "I would like to buy an old military bunker."

I have no idea about the cost but building (having built) an underground bunker/home seems like an excellent idea. The only thing I might question is one way in and out. A fire or being blocked in my own bunker would be a problem I'd need to solve before starting construction.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been interested in an Atlas Bunker for some time. They are pricey, and I'm not sure if I will ever get one. I live in South Florida, where the water table is high. That makes any form of underground shelter extremely difficult.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope but I'd love to be able to buy a piece of property out in the middle of nowhere and put up a cabin with a place to store some food (probably a root cellar kind of deal). Guess I'm just not crazy about the idea of being underground.

-Infidel


----------

